# Madara vs Double MS Obito



## TobiramaSS (Oct 27, 2015)

*Scenario 1*
EMS Madara vs Double MS Obito
This is the Madara that fought Hashirama, so no Hashirama Cells 
Obito possesses MS in both eyes, has Hashiramas Cells (can use Mokuton)
Assume he has all the abilities that Kakashi possessed when had MS in both eyes e.g. Complete Susanoo, Kamui Shuriken, Kamui Raikiri (capable of warping and phasing simultaneously)




*Scenario 2*
Rinnegan Madara vs Double MS Obito 
Madara now possesses the Rinnegan (can also use EMS abilities), has Hashiramas Cells (can use Mokuton)
Obito remains the same as above.


Location- War Arc Battlefield
Knowledge - Full knowledge
Distance- 100m
Mindset - To kill (or Warp)
Restrictions - None


----------



## Kai (Oct 27, 2015)

Scenario 1: Obito fights Madara with his own Complete Susanoo, then uses double Kamui on Madara once an opening reveals itself.

Scenario 2: Limbo destroys Obito. Let's not forget Obito was terrified of Madara wielding both Rinnegan.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 27, 2015)

Scenario 1: Did you actually put EMS Madara against Obito with feats of a character that fought an actual god?
Madara loses, but he will push Obito to activate PS.

Scenario 2: Limbo blitezes. Restrict Limbo and Madara still stomps, no version of Obito can defeat alive Madara (post-ET).


----------



## thechickensage (Oct 27, 2015)

Kamui OP

Strongest eyes in the series.  Intangibility + more rapid kamui + elemental kamui = sorry Madara, gg


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 27, 2015)

thechickensage said:


> Kamui OP
> 
> Strongest eyes in the series.  Intangibility + more rapid kamui + elemental kamui = sorry Madara, gg



Do you mean that Obito wins both scenarios or just the first one?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2015)

Ignoring Kakashi's feats and just assuming Obito can Kamui snipe while intangible:

Rinnegan Madara > Dual MS Obito >= EMS Madara


Limbo is a nightmare for anyone without Rikudō chakra.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2015)

> Limbo is a nightmare for anyone without Rikudō chakra.


Gai did not have Hago's chakra.


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 27, 2015)

Rinnegan Madara wins, 
EMS Madara gets humiliated


----------



## thechickensage (Oct 27, 2015)

t0xeus said:


> Do you mean that Obito wins both scenarios or just the first one?



I meant he wins both

look how kakashi went from fleeing/getting tossed around by kaguya to attacking her directly

Kamui would work vs Limbo clones as well.  If a clone can physically stop a sword of a pinch, it can be warped



Kyu said:


> Ignoring Kakashi's feats and just assuming Obito can Kamui snipe while intangible:
> 
> Rinnegan Madara > Dual MS Obito >= EMS Madara
> 
> ...



Why would you ignore kakashi's feats?

You should assume obito can combine kamui with shurikens 

And also kamui with giant katons


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2015)

> Why would you ignore kakashi's feats?



Rikudō DMS-shenanigans allowed Kakashi to give _Kaguya_ the business. 


Granting Obito those feats makes it a humiliating stomp in his favor. 




> Gai did not have Hago's chakra.



Gai is an exception to every rule.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2015)

> Gai is an exception to every rule.



Main point is, just because someone has an X jutsu, does not mean that they will use it, and as such it's a direct stomp. Madara, although he he had the Limbo at the time, he did not use it.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2015)

A Limbo doppelganger would've only been a factor if it could hit its target. Now if Gai falters for a substantial period of time and a Limbo is lurking about... there's a good chance he'll go night-night prematurely.

Although, Truth-Seekers was the main obstacle Gai couldn't overcome by himself.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Oct 27, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Ignoring Kakashi's feats and just assuming Obito can Kamui snipe while intangible:
> 
> Rinnegan Madara > Dual MS Obito >= EMS Madara
> 
> ...



Why ignore Kakashis feats? He awakened the mangekyo in his own eyes through Obitos chakra so it's only natural he would have the same abilities if not better since he's the original owner.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 27, 2015)

Already explained why. Mortal Madara will be savagely prison-raped against someone who is basically DMS Kakashi w/ greater stamina.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2015)

UnjustNation said:


> Why ignore Kakashis feats? He awakened the mangekyo in his own eyes through Obitos chakra so it's only natural he would have the same abilities if not better since he's the original owner.



Kakashi is a genius more skilled than Obito could ever be. Give them the same powers, and Kakashi will always use them better.



UnjustNation said:


> *Scenario 1*
> EMS Madara vs Double MS Obito
> This is the Madara that fought Hashirama, so no Hashirama Cells
> Obito possesses MS in both eyes, has Hashiramas Cells (can use Mokuton)
> ...



Obito can't to Kamui Raikiri, he obviously will have Kamui but he doesn't have Raikiri, lol.

Anyway Obito wins easily, all of Madara's raw power with PS is good and all but Obito can simply Kamui GG him or teleport behind him in PS and warp him.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Oct 27, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kakashi is a genius more skilled than Obito could ever be. Give them the same powers, and Kakashi will always use them better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More skilled? How come? Obito possesses more chakra, his intellect is just as great as Kakashis if not better and was taught by Madara himself.

And for Kamui Raikiri, yeah my mistake since he can't use Raikiri. I guess it would be Kamui Katons or Kunai but correct me if I'm wrong, couldn't Obito utilise all five basic nature transformations so he probably has some sort of a lightning based technique.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 27, 2015)

Giving obito kakashi's feats makes no sense, he has no rikudo juice to amp him up here.

but given this stipulations:
S1: obito wins.
S2: Limbo reks.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Oct 27, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Giving obito kakashi's feats makes no sense, he has no rikudo juice to amp his up here.
> 
> but given this stipulations:
> S1: obito wins.
> S2: Limbo reks.



I don't remember Kakashi getting any getting chakra from the Rikudō Sennin. And what does chakra have to do with one's abilities. Obito naturally possesses more chakra and also had Six Paths senjutsu chakra.
He was also capable of wielding the Truth-Seeking Balls (Shakujo) after the ten tails was extracted just like the Rikudō.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 27, 2015)

Limbo>>Kamui.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 27, 2015)

UnjustNation said:


> I don't remember Kakashi getting any getting chakra from the Rikudō Sennin. And what does chakra have to do with one's abilities. Obito naturally possesses more chakra and also had Six Paths senjutsu chakra.
> He was also capable of wielding the Truth-Seeking Balls (Shakujo) after the ten tails was extracted just like the Rikudō.


Obito stole some Rikudo chakra from madara and gave it to kakashi.
kakashi says himself that its the first time he experienced rikudo's power.


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2015)

First Scenario Obito wins. He has his PS and he has a buttload of Kamui and phasing techs. He takes it about Mid Diff.
Second Scenario Madara wins. He has Limbo and Obito won't be able to detect where the next strike will come from. Plus with Hashi's cells he will be pulling Moukton out his ass. Madara wrecks Low-Mid diff.


----------



## Hazuki (Oct 27, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Obito stole some Rikudo chakra from madara and gave it to kakashi.
> kakashi says himself that its the first time he experienced rikudo's power.



that from obito remember ?
do you forgot that obito was *rikudo host * ??, he still had dna rikudo even after he lost juubi 

same for garaa who lost shukaku but still have some of his power 

and you say just before 



> Giving obito kakashi's feats makes no sense, *he has no rikudo juice to amp him up here*.



it's *obito *who had rikudo power , NOT kakashi 

obito became juubi then lost juubi but still had his rikudo dna 

kakashi would have never had rikudo power if it wasn't for obito chakra and his eyes


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 27, 2015)

Kamui that warps Ash Bones before they can move a foot > Madara


----------

